# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afvallen op een eenvoudige manier

## gre

ook ik was te zwaar en hield veel van snoepen, ja vond alles eigelijk wel lekker.
En dacht al lang van hier moet ik eens wat aan doen, en als ik dan een poging deed lukte dat niet omdat ik echt honger had!
Ik was toch wel 13 kg. te zwaar.
Tot het opeens leek of een knop omging bij me.
Ik ben twee liter water gaan drinken op 1 dag, en iedere dag een uur gaan wandelen, en totaal GEEN tussendoortjes meer. Verder eet ik gewoon met de pot mee maar wel met mate.Ik ben nu 10 weken bezig en ben ook tien kilo afgevallen.
Misschien heeft iemend hier wat aan?
Gre

----------


## Nora

Wat goed dat je zelf je eetpatroon hebt aangepast. Waarschijnlijk voel je nu ook beter in alle opzichten, lichamelijk en geestelijk. Die tussendoortjes en niet bewegen dat nekt een mens, ben ik van mening. Af en toe kan wel, maar niet met regelmaat. Knap hoor van je!!!

----------


## gre

Ja het gaat nog steeds goed De dertien kilo ben ik kwijt, en inderdaad ik voel me een stuk beter. Lichamelijk maar ook geestelijk. Ik voel me gewoon een ander mens Het is niet goed uit te leggen maar ik ben er wel zo blij mee!

----------


## Wendy

Waarschijnlijk komt het ook doordat je niet meer zo moe voelt. Als je veel eet wordt je moe. Ook al valt dat niet zo op, want je voelt je goed, denk je. Maar zodra je minder snoept en meer beweegt krijg je meer energie en laat je meer positiviteit toe. Dus kun je meer lachen en zie je dingen wat rooskleuriger. Dan denk je oh ik was eigenlijk helemaal niet zo blij als dat ik dacht. Wat voeding en beweging al niet met je geest kan doen, he?

----------


## Prevent Care

Je geeft het zelf aan dat de knop omging. Waarom denk je dat er zoveel dieeten zijn? Ze werken niet. Verantwoorde voeding en bewegen is het devies. Zelf den ik altijd maar slank zijn voelt beter dan dat ene ijsje en zie je vind het niet eens meer lekker. Gezonde voeding is goedkoper dan kant en klare voeding waar dikwijls verborgen vetten en suikers in zitten.
Dus afvallen kan je geld besparen. Beloof jezelf van het uitgespaarde bedrag een lekker geurtje of een mooie BH.

Rian Bruijne Prevent Care

----------


## ninacas

Met Gre ben ik het helemaal eens.
Plotseling ging ook bij mij de knop om. Nooit kleding die niet meer past weggooien.ik keek ernaar en realiseerde me steeds dat ik die leuke broek of rok niet meer aan kon.Je kunt gewwon blijven eten,maar van alles de helft! Neem een boterhambordje voor je warme maaltijd.Ga eens kritisch voor de spiegel staan. Heerlijk om na 5 maanden 7 kilo kwijt te zijn. het gaat niet om de complimentjes van anderen,maar de voldoening die je van jezelf krijgt om het behaalde resultaat.
Goed gedaan Gre.

----------


## gre

het gaat nog steeds goed, al moet ik nu zorgen dat ik niet meer afval, het is goed zo. Ik ben 15 kilo kwijt en bij een lengte van 1.59 weeg ik nu59 kilo. Soms kan ik het zelf niet geloven dat het werkelijk zo is. Ik had pas een dag waarin ik alles at en dronk gewoon mo mee te doen, (een Feestje) maar het hoeft niet meer zo. Ik vind alles niet eens meer lekker, en denk nu van hoe is het mogelijk dat ik zoveel tussendoortjes at. Deze matige manier van eten is veel fijner , je geniet ook echt van de dingen die je eet. en inderdaad je spaart zo ook nog wat uit. En dan kleren. heerlijk om met dit mooie weer shirtjes te kunnen dragen zonder een bepaald minderwaardigheidsgevoel.Ik liep ook veel met een jas aan. uit schaamte.Ik beveel het iedereen aan , niks geen dieet , maar alles met mate en een wandeling iedere dag tussen een half uur en een uur, en o ja twee liter water.

----------


## Earth

Veel water drinken is een van de beste methoden en zeker de tussendoortjes achterwege laten. Natuurlijk mag je er nog eten maar doe dit met mate anders heb je weeral hetzelfde voor. Om jezelf geestelijk te motiveren zou ik ook al die frisdrank, moest je dit drinken, achterwege laten omdat veel suiker depressiviteit veroorzaakt en je op deze manier "down" maakt.

En proficiat met je afvalling, daar heb je karakter voor nodig!

----------


## gre

> Veel water drinken is een van de beste methoden en zeker de tussendoortjes achterwege laten. Natuurlijk mag je er nog eten maar doe dit met mate anders heb je weeral hetzelfde voor. Om jezelf geestelijk te motiveren zou ik ook al die frisdrank, moest je dit drinken, achterwege laten omdat veel suiker depressiviteit veroorzaakt en je op deze manier "down" maakt.
> 
> En proficiat met je afvalling, daar heb je karakter voor nodig!


hallo,fris drink ik niet meer of nauwelijks, want ik moet wel zeggen dat je met twee liter water drinken niet zo dorstig meer bent. Wel drink ik drie kopjes koffie op de dag.Maar op verjaardagen e.d. doe ik zeker mee, al zou het maar voor de gezelligheid zijn.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Gre,

had je topic nog niet eerder gezien en gelezen maar ik vind het een topic waar iedereen eens zou moeten naar kijken!!

je motiveert mensen en das de bedoeling!!

ikzelf ben op dezelfde manier bezig als jij en het helpt me idd ook!!

EARTH,wat jij schreef is idd ook waar;ik merk dat,nu ik minder frisdranken drink ik beter in mijn vel zit en dat water ook veel meer de dorst lest dan die zoete dranken(ik hou het bij één of twee kleine 'genietglaasjes' per dag,voor de rest drink ik toch zéker 3à4 liter water per dag...moet wel véél gaan plassen,maar daarmee reinig ik mijn lichaam ook meteen denk ik zo en ik vind het gewoon lekker!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## ninacas

Wat een positieve berichten . leuk om te lezen dat jezelf zoveel voldoening kunt hebben en voor mij is het nog steeds"" ïedere ochtend op de weegschaal" Ik vind het leuk om de getallen te zien die ik wilde bereiken.Is het een dag wat te veel ..nou dan doe ik er direrct wat aan.
vanmiddag op verjaardag en daar snoep ik gerust mee. Morgen dan weer kalm aan.

----------

